# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met huisartsen >  Ervaringen met huisarts van Wijgerden (Zaltbommel)

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Naam huisarts: van Wijgerden

Werkzaam in zorginstelling / huisartsenpraktijk: Huisartsenpraktijk Pleisterplaats, Zaltbommel

Adres: Weergang 3, Zaltbommel

Website: www.pleisterplaats.praktijkinfo.nl


*Wat zijn jouw ervaringen met de huisarts van Wijgerden*

----------

